# Alice in Wonderland Theme



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

Soon I shall be planting my split 10gallon tank and I was hoping to go with an Alice in Wonderland forest theme. If anyone has any ideas on what plants to get, I would greatly appreciate it! I am already going to go with Dwarf Lillies and perhaps those banana plant things I've seen around (they are pretty funky looking.) But my goal is stranger looking plants. Here are a few pictures for inspiration, and I appreciate the help!!




























EDIT: Sorry the pictures are so Huge! This slow computer won't let me make them smaller!


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

That is a really cool idea!
I was going to do a theme from the Spyro games, 
for my marbled crowntail who is named Sparx (the dragondly, but I call him Shimmy). I ended up with a desert like theme though with river rocks. C:
And then for my females tank, an ocean theme with glowy green and other colored marbles/gems that reminded me of Kingdom Hearts. 

Anyway, 
try Christmas moss. It is pretty and nice looking for a foresty look. 
You can make a wall with it. 
And Marimo Moss balls.


----------



## bamsuddenimpact (Jan 25, 2011)

walmart has this frog/mushroom decoration that might give u that look


----------



## Sliding4ever (Jan 1, 2010)

You could do a moss attached to driftwood. Maybe silk flowers from a craft store, roses and the daisies (sp?). Someone posted a link on here before that had stone backgrounds that I think you use inside the tank, so if we can find that link you may be able to find something for the pathway.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Moss and marimo balls. If you want some flowers you could add a few silk plants.

http://www.petco.com/product/109225...-8381-DE11-B7F3-0019B9C043EB&mr:referralID=NA

http://www.amazon.com/Palm-Flower-Plant-Aquarium-Decor/dp/B001KWLZVU

http://www.petazon.com/price/product/Bonsai-Birch-Wood-WWhite-Flowers-Medium.html

You could get some craft mesh and cut out shapes to look like lawn shrubs and attach moss to it.


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

Littlebittyfish said:


> Moss and marimo balls. If you want some flowers you could add a few silk plants.
> 
> http://www.petco.com/product/109225...-8381-DE11-B7F3-0019B9C043EB&mr:referralID=NA
> 
> ...


Ooo that's a good idea. I was hoping for more real plant ideas but I'm not totally against mixing in silk plants.


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

BlueHaven said:


> That is a really cool idea!
> I was going to do a theme from the Spyro games,
> for my marbled crowntail who is named Sparx (the dragondly, but I call him Shimmy). I ended up with a desert like theme though with river rocks. C:
> And then for my females tank, an ocean theme with glowy green and other colored marbles/gems that reminded me of Kingdom Hearts.
> ...


Thanks, I'll look up Christmas Moss! And your tanks sound like they ended up looking pretty nice!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

the top left tree covered in the vine, you could find a bit of drift wood and wrap (and secure) moss to it ORRRRRRRRRRR

maybe get some small chicken wire/mesh and shape the "hedge animals" and again with the moss  that way you can make them as big or as little as you want


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Littlebittyfish said:


> You could get some craft mesh and cut out shapes to look like lawn shrubs and attach moss to it.


Oh didnt see this post but its a good idea!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

but if you do go through with building the statues becareful as to what mesh type you use, i suggusted chicken wire so you know what i sort of mean but its galvanised so a no no for tanks


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I would def. make sure to use a craft mesh, that way it wont rust. Kind of like :
http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/aquariumforum/showthread.php?t=43767


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

I will definitely look into making some of those! I have craft mesh leftover anyway!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

lol sorry it was late and i was attempting to brainstorm lol


----------

